# CPS 11' 3-6 and CPS 13' 3-6 Butt Sizes



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Tommy 

I have a specific 20mm reel seat that I want to use for my CPS build. I understand some of the CPS blanks have a 22mm uniform butt size that extends up towards the tip.

Is this true for the 11' and 13' 3-6 oz blanks? 
Are there any other blanks that will accommodate a size 20 reel seat?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Found info


----------

